# Which APC to use?



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

Following this thread -->http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85925

I went to the supermarket in search of a cheaper APC, as my dad uses it nearly 2-3 times a week when he cleans the wheels on his Lexus, and it's getting expensive!

Anyways, this is what I found (in english - as alot of the products in Malta are in Italian)





































What do you reckon I should use in terms of concentration? And are they ok?
I forgot to mention, this will only be used on wheels, arches, doorjambs and engine.

The Cif bottle recommends 100ml mixed with 8 liters of water!! which would work out to using 12.5ml per liter.

Main ingredients are shown in the 2nd photo above.

The Wizz (??) bottle recommends 2 capfuls for every 3 liters of water. I measured the cap and it is about 20-25ml, which would mean 16.66ml per liter.

What do you guys reckon? Should I bung it in the bottle cut 1:4 like the Megs APC?

Thanks


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd be tempted to give the Wizz a 4:1 blast on the arches and door jams and see how it goes, not sure on the CIF though?


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

joe_0_1 said:


> I'd be tempted to give the Wizz a 4:1 blast on the arches and door jams and see how it goes, not sure on the CIF though?


Plus when people ask how u keep your wheels clean, u can tell them that you Wizz on them


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

no more opinions?


----------



## mike b (Jun 13, 2006)

I was under the impression to just dilute 4:1 with APC for general exterior duties, then 10:1ish for interior plastics etc


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Luke667 said:


> no more opinions?


You could also use chante eclaire. Its a tranparent bottle and the stuff is white. Very good stuff as i am from Malta too. 
By the way congrats on the merc 280, very nice example of a very nice car.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

wizz would be the one i would try as its cheap and not too powerfull 
you could play about with the mix and see how it goes

but where it will be used i dont think you would have a problem with either

interiors i would try weak solution first. if it doesnt work make a bit stronger
as they could bleach the fabric a bit


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

I use APC called Sunlight Liquid especially in my country, it's very cheap only 1 buck/ L. So, thanks for your information about APC.


----------



## Lead_Head (Mar 13, 2008)

Just so you know that Wizz stuff is in the exact same bottle as Flash all purpose cleaner in the UK, so it's probably the same product.

I used it neat on my plastics, no wonder I was puzzled as to why it absorbed in to the MF so fast. *mental note to dilute with water next time*


----------

